

How Heroku Works - Teams and Tools - bcroesch
http://craigkerstiens.com/2011/11/02/how-heroku-works-teams-tools/

======
cgarvey
While I'm super interested in hearing more about Heroku's inner workings, I
was a bit let down by this article.

It pretty much just stated that they have various teams which have meetings.
It also mentions that team members track their tasks with various tools.

I'm not really sure what I was supposed to take away from this.

~~~
craigkerstiens
I'll fully admit this article is much lighter than the future ones, a large
part of this is to set the baseline for how basic structure works. Many
companies work in a top down structure or set standards across the company.
While this is indeed a pretty simple concept without it most of the other
principles of how Heroku works wouldn't work at all.

The key points are meant to be:

\- small functional teams

\- teams determine their process, not someone else determining how a team
works

~~~
anklos
It would be super good already if the company could really operates like that

------
chris_gogreen
my barracuda Web Content Filter says this is Pornography...

~~~
hglaser
It's not.

